# Coralife flip legs using JBJ legs



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

*Direct copy from my post on The Planted Tank.*

I ran across a thread about Coralife legs breaking, getting in the way of glass tops and just all around PITA. This search was a result of one of the legs breaking and my frustration of the light getting in the way of the glass lids.
My JBJ ballast went out recently and got my sisters Coralife light. This was for a 48" fixture. My JBJ was the Formosa SS JD2. 
I took the legs from my JBJ and took about 15 minutes to fit them on simply with two bolts. 
Here are the pictures. They're pretty self-explanatory. Make sure you check the fitting on the light on the tank. My legs sat right on the edge of the light.
In case you didn't know, Aqualight (Coralife) I think has fixed this problem with these legs. I just had the legs available instead of paying $15+shipping.
http://www.marinedepot.com/Coralife...ixtures-Coralife-ES53090-FILTACMOFTLG-vi.html
Okay, pictures! If you have any questions I can post larger versions.
Heres the link for the set with more pictures. I just posted important pictures.
The Tank on Flickr

JBJ Formosa SS JD2 flip leg









The size would be 7/32 if you use the existing plastic thumb screw. I used a 3/16 drill bit.
8/32 x 1/2" Bolt
8/32 Hex nut 









Inside Bolted









Flipped on the tank









Glass lid opens with no problems now for feeding.


----------

